# TIVO SW version 6.4



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

is now available in the daily call back..FYI


----------



## speedy4022 (Jan 26, 2004)

What units are you talking about?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

That would be the older DTiVo models: HR10, HDVR2, etc. There has been an ongoing problem for people with these old boxes that, for whatever reason, were running old versions of the TiVo software that could not handle recent changes in guide data for locals. The 6.4a update was a couple of years ago and had been removed from the satellite stream. Now it is back so these folks can update (though some have trouble booting and the update requires a phone call into the TiVo service to initiate.)


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Legacy TiVo software has never been through the satellite stream it was always done throught he phone line.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> Legacy TiVo software has *never* been through the satellite stream it was always done throught he phone line.




Oh ! Really ?! Then you should look at tp27 on 101W; there you'll find TiVo SW streaming !


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Oh ! Really ?! Then you should look at tp27 on 101W; there you'll find TiVo SW streaming !


Yes I should have put prior to but that's why we keep you around. I should also clarify that I didn't include the HR10-250 as a legacy receiver.


----------



## kevinturcotte (Dec 19, 2006)

Shades228 said:


> Legacy TiVo software has never been through the satellite stream it was always done throught he phone line.


The software update itself comes over the satellite, but the receiver requires a "Phone home" to actually install it.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

I remember getting mine in chunks through the phone lines with my old Sony and Phillips however it was ages ago and I could be confusing it with another system I had as well so I'll just chalk this up to being wrong as I don't want to research it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Shades228 said:


> Yes I should have put prior to but that's *why we keep you around*. I should also clarify that I didn't include the HR10-250 as a legacy receiver.


You keep me ? Around ? Oh, yeah ... keep doing that. 

The TiVo slices for 6.4a spooling regardless if you'll keep me or not.:lol:


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> You keep me ? Around ? Oh, yeah ... keep doing that.
> 
> The TiVo slices for 6.4a spooling regardless if you'll keep me or not.:lol:


Clearly if you stopped posting the spooling would stop:lol:


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

You didn't that well when I've been banned here, duh ! Oh ! Wait ! That time the spool stopped for while... yeah !


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

To OP: simple search for "6.4a" brought a lot of info and the key thread http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=152578


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Initially, DTiVo software updates did come over the phone line. At some point, though, it was changed to being downloaded over satellite with the phone call needed only for the trigger to do the update. I don't remember how long ago that was, but I would say 2005 or thereabouts.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I've seen the streaming SW in 2004,5,6 ...


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

If I am not mistaken, some update versions would be in the stream for a long length of time and take a phone call to the mothership to install, then eventually removed from the stream and be downloaded solely over the phone, then installed.

When I was purchasing DVR40's, etc on eBay back in the day for other family members, I would receive them with 3.1 S/W, and it would take a long time to download the 6.2 S/W over the phone, because the introduction of folders and speed was a big deal back then. And, you had to pick the correct call in number for your area, which is not the case with the new HD DirecTiVo's.

I remember the process like it was yesterday because it would take so darn long, wasting many hours of my life doing so.

Remember the "Pending Restart" message we were always hopeful for after forcing a connection for the S/W update? Boy times have changed.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Version 6.4a was delivered to DirecTiVos back in 2008 (that was the file date on the slices on my last remaining DSR80). If you used an image of 6.2 (the most popular hacked version) after that date, you or may not have gotten 6.4a downloaded. My DSR80 has not been connected to phone line since sometime in 2006 or so and 6.4a was there and waiting for me. I installed the slices to the boot partition and reset the unit and, after some "processing of the service update" I had 6.4a running. No phone call was ever made and all the locals were back in the guide.

So, a phone call is clearly NOT required to get the software, only to install it.

If anyone with a hacked unit has a problem with getting a call to work (most of the 6.2 local numbers are defunct), PTVupgrades (the InstantCake folks) have a prepackaged script called the Slicer that will move 6.4a onto your boot partition.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Maybe someone can answer a question for me, regarding the HR 10-250 TiVo unit.
I currently do not have a landline and my receiver has lost its local channels.
If I were to disconnect the unit from the coax/dish, and bring the unit next door to a friends house
And plug unit into their phone line, would this allow unit to upgrade software?
DTV has been of no help in solving this problem!
Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

Works on Stand-Alones. Dont know about a DirecTv unit. Guess it depends if it will boot and let you into the menu's without a sat signal.

Might also just go to WalMart and get a 100' phone cable and run it between the two houses, or buy a Magic Jack for $20 and have a landline for the Tivo off your internet connection. Might have to drop the connect rate on the Tivo modem down to 28.8 for it to work reliably though.


----------



## LI-SVT (May 18, 2006)

Yes, that will work.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

Well hooked up receiver to my neighbors phone line went thru all the usual steps and still no locals
Unit connected with TiVo service as indicated but software version remains unchanged!
The unit states that it next scheduled call will be tonight 
.so one call to TiVo has not returned local channels.


----------



## codespy (Mar 30, 2006)

Typically a "resend authorization" on DirecTV.com helps get your locals back on the HR10's.


----------



## Gofastr (Sep 20, 2006)

I have tried with DTV, they have sent out reauthorization, and that has not worked.
Really don,t want to except upgrade offer as this will lock me into a new two year commitment.
Have been with DTV since inception 1994, have never had to deal with them before.
But this is frustrating , not being able to watch locals!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

If the new TiVo software version was not in the MFS partition, all the phone calls in the world won't help. Supposedly 6.4a is back in the stream now, and once all the slices are received, a phone call should activate them, or you can use the Slicer tool (I don't know exactly what it does but I assume it is similar to the manual way I have installed slices in the past.)


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> Supposedly 6.4a is *back *in the stream


Ummm, what you mean ? It's STILL there.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

It was removed from the stream a couple of years ago. DirecTV was/is apparently trying to get it back in the stream but I haven't seen any evidence it has actually happened yet..


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> It was removed from the stream a couple of years ago. DirecTV was/is apparently trying to get it back in the stream but I haven't seen any evidence it has actually happened yet..


Seen the stream (101W tp27) ? 
Seems to me it was there all the time. But not today ...
Any hard evidence of the claim ?


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Seen the stream (101W tp27) ?
> ...
> Any hard evidence of the claim ?


Besides that fact that numerous people have connected their Tivos to a phone line, successfully forced "daily calls", and their Tivos still haven't updated? If v6.4a is truly in the satellite stream, then something else seems to be preventing these Tivos from updating themselves.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

P Smith said:


> Seen the stream (101W tp27) ?
> Seems to me it was there all the time. But not today ...
> Any hard evidence of the claim ?


We know it was not in the stream a month ago, because a DirecTv internal contact confirmed it was not there, and had not been for some time (a couple of years). They were working with TiVo to get the daily call working and the software back in the stream. As litzdog says, the daily call now seems to be working, but no-one can get the software. So either the real software is not actually in the stream, or something else is stopping the download.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I added a line after I did check the transponder ... Not there ...


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Any sign of 6.4a being in the stream??


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> Any sign of 6.4a being in the stream??


Just did check all 31 tpns of 101W ( tp26 is SB and not visible here) for you - nope. TiVo slices should be on tp27, but there is no one FW PID exist.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

OK ... finally some news from our DirecTV contacts. Hopefully this gets things moving in a positive direction. v6.4a software IS available via Tivo phone calls, so your boxes SHOULD be updating. DirecTV has requested that you provide the following information here to help them work with Tivo to troubleshoot why you're not getting the v6.4a update.


Your Tivo model number?
What Tivo software version do you currently have?
Your Tivo Service Number (TSN)? .... Should be in the system information display.
Does your Tivo have any "modifications" to its original software?
TV brand & model number?
How is your Tivo connected to your TV?
If you have an HR10-250 HD Tivo, what video output resolution(s) are you using?

If you're not comfortable posting this information here you can send me a private message and I'll pass it along to my DirecTV contacts.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

OMG thanks Litzdog been wanting to post that since i started this thread!


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Titan25 said:


> . If you used an image of 6.2 (the most popular hacked version) after that date, you or may not have gotten 6.4a downloaded. ....... I installed the slices to the boot partition and reset the unit and, after some "processing of the service update" I had 6.4a running. No phone call was ever made and all the locals were back in the guide.
> 
> If anyone with a hacked unit has a problem with getting a call to work (most of the 6.2 local numbers are defunct), PTVupgrades (the InstantCake folks) have a prepackaged script called the Slicer that will move 6.4a onto your boot partition.


 Are you or have you been using "superpatch" by chance? Are you indicating that by slicing 6.4a onto the 6.2 you still have the MRV capability?

As of last night 2 of my 4 SD Tivos have lost the major 4 locals, CBS, NBC, ABC & Fox. Multiple attempts at reauthorization via the web site met with no stations. Even spent time w/DTV tech support which were convinced that a "clear program info and to do list" would solve the issue but ......
nope.

P.S. All 4 have the 6.2 SW.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

litzdog911 said:


> OK ... finally some news from our DirecTV contacts. Hopefully this gets things moving in a positive direction. v6.4a software IS available via Tivo phone calls, so your boxes SHOULD be updating. DirecTV has requested that you provide the following information here to help them work with Tivo to troubleshoot why you're not getting the v6.4a update.
> 
> 
> Your Tivo model number?
> ...


Known reason the software update won't take effect on modified TiVo's is because it was built into the hacks to disable software updates in the bootpage.

So most people should have the slices but their modifications will never allow it to be installed.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=486467

Post 13


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Shades228 said:


> Known reason the software update won't take effect on modified TiVo's is because it was built into the hacks to disable software updates in the bootpage.
> 
> So most people should have the slices but their modifications will never allow it to be installed.
> 
> ...


True. But some folks without any hacks are not getting the update. I've forwarded their information to DirecTV so that Tivo's engineers can try to figure out what's going on.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Let me ask a different question.
Has ANYONE successfully downloaded 6.4a from the stream in the past few days?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> Let me ask a different question.
> Has ANYONE successfully downloaded 6.4a from the stream in the past few days?


It must be preface more important question - was there 6.4a spool last days ? If it was, then: what sat/tpn/PID used ? To help customers verify signal level at least.


----------



## hrsala (Jul 5, 2010)

I have a virgin, never tampered with, R10, and have had the unit call in every morning (sucessfully) followed with a restart for over two weeks. Still have 6.3 and no locals. When reacquiring sat info on restart, it never gets past 97%.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

hrsala said:


> I have a virgin, never tampered with, R10, and have had the unit call in every morning (sucessfully) followed with a restart for over two weeks. Still have 6.3 and no locals. When reacquiring sat info on restart, it never gets past 97%.


You should wait when DTV will bring back spooling of the 6.4a.


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

litzdog - see my post above. Although DirecTV seems to believe this is in the stream, I have yet to see a post from ANYONE who has been successful downloading it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> litzdog - see my post above. Although *DirecTV seems to believe this is in the stream*, I have yet to see a post from ANYONE who has been successful downloading it.


Duh ? That way by the wording ? 
That's is hilarious.

Are they are sending the 6.4a or not ?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Note litzdog's post. DirecTv is asking for information from people who can''t get the download. 
QUOTE:OK ... finally some news from our DirecTV contacts. Hopefully this gets things moving in a positive direction. v6.4a software IS available via Tivo phone calls, so your boxes SHOULD be updating. DirecTV has requested that you provide the following information here to help them work with Tivo to troubleshoot why you're not getting the v6.4a update. UNQUOTE

So they think people should be able to get 6.4a (otherwise why ask?)


----------



## hrsala (Jul 5, 2010)

I have been exchanging emails with a DTV "Resolution Specialist" who really thougnt the forced call in and restart would help load 6.4. She has now informed me that she has now "escalated this to our engineering group for further review". For the first time i believe DTV is really trying to fix the problem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

texasbrit said:


> Note litzdog's post. DirecTv is asking for information from people who can''t get the download.
> 
> 
> > QUOTE:OK ... finally some news from our DirecTV contacts. Hopefully this gets things moving in a positive direction. v6.4a software IS available via Tivo phone calls, so your boxes SHOULD be updating. DirecTV has requested that you provide the following information here to help them work with Tivo to troubleshoot why you're not getting the v6.4a update. UNQUOTE
> ...


I noted, questioned him ... for both of you - nothing is spooling.

BTW, you're quoting method is not accepted by local vB version - use it as above.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Latest update from my DirecTV contacts ....

Here's what we know at this time. 

1. Thanks to your help the issue has been identified. The download is in the stream but there is an authentication issue preventing some models from receiving it.
2. DirecTV is working with TiVo to resolve.
3. No official ETA but a fix is expected soon (can't commit a time frame yet)
4. Outside of the phone connection there should be no need for users to take additional steps.

So they claim that the software is available via phone calls, not necessarily in the satellite stream. Hopefully they'll get it fixed soon. Stay tuned.


----------



## wishbone4401 (Apr 7, 2012)

Okay - the good news - I provided my DVR / TIVO information (HR10-250) to Litzdog911 and when I forced the phone call this morning, it lasted only a few seconds and the call status came back showing “pending restart” as opposed to “successful”. After forcing the restart, the system came back during the power up message saying a service update was in progress and may take up to an hour. It took about 15 minutes and when it came back up, the system information display showed the software version was now 6.4a. The bad news - not all of the local channels came back. Those that had been totally missing from the guide are back (in my case in Denver 6,12,31) Those that had been in the guide but produced a blank screen (4,7,9 - network channels) were not and a re-authorization did not solve the problem. The original guidance from Directv was that if this happened after the update, to wait 4 hours and then go to the “restart or reset system” menu and select the “clear program information and to do list” option which will require re-entering season pass information. Since I didn’t have season pass information on this receiver that I cared about, I went ahead and did it. It took about 2 hours for the receiver to complete the task and when it finished, all the local channels returned. Also, as near as I can tell, my season pass manager is still intact (the selections and to do list seem normal) but if it still works or not is another issue. 

Regarding comments about hacked boxes having a flag set to not allow software updates, this receiver has a replacement hard drive from DVRupgrade that was on 6.3e and was always hooked up to a phone line. In this case, it didn’t have network connectivity (PTVnet was not installed) so I’m assuming the flag wasn’t set since the update worked.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Excellent news, wishbone! Thanks for the update.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Since there is no FW streaming from 101W tp27, that would mean - your TiVo has the slices from days of spooling (last year it was there to be DL to a drive for long enough time) and the phone authorization just triggered the upgrade process.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

*NO* good news for me - forced a phone call & rebooted my *6.3.e SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R* & got *NO MESSAGE* re a service update - just the same old reloading channels to *84%* with *no local or PBS channels*.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kencrane said:


> *NO* good news for me - forced a phone call & rebooted my *6.3.e SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R* & got *NO MESSAGE* re a service update - just the same old reloading channels to *84%* with *no local or PBS channels*.


Can you check your box, if these 6.4a slices stored on a drive ?

If not, then no way to upgrade your TiVo without spooling SW from sat.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

There is no way for an unhacked TiVo to be able to tell. If you can use TiVoWeb+, you can look at the MFS database under swsystem.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Perhaps take the drive out and use Linux or MFSLive or like that ?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

If your DirecTiVo was active and operating in the 2008 timeframe, you SHOULD have the 6.4a slices on your harddrive. If your box was offline between 2007 and 2009, you might have nothing later than 6.3.

If you have a hacked box (e.g. you have MRV working) then installing the 6.4 slices (however it is done, whether by the Slicer or any other means) WILL install the stock TivoApp which will undo hacks like MRV enablement, longer buffers, backdoors, etc. The good news is that TivoApp did not change in 6.4a, so the existing versions of superpatch will work fine. The version number tests will need to be changed to test for version 6.3 *or higher* instead of just 6.3 (change the '==' to '>='). For example:

```
if { [string range $SwVer 0 2] == "6.3" }
```
 becomes

```
if { [string range $SwVer 0 2] >= "6.3" }
```
Several 6.4a compatible (already edited) versions of superpatch are also floating around the internet (Google is your friend).

As noted above, if you have TivoWebPlus running on your Tivo, it is easy to see what slices you have by looking under swsystem in the MFS database.

For unhacked boxes, the only option is to get the call to work, since any of the manual methods will require at least telnet access, and ftp as well in many cases.


----------



## wishbone4401 (Apr 7, 2012)

wishbone4401 said:


> Also, as near as I can tell, my season pass manager is still intact (the selections and to do list seem normal) but if it still works or not is another issue.


Now that my receiver has had a chance to download part of the guide, it appears all the season passes will have to be re-entered. The to do list and season pass lists look normal but they are not finding the programs to record. At least the season passes can be re-entered and deleted one at a time without having to work from a written list, screen photographs or memory.


----------



## hrsala (Jul 5, 2010)

Starting to get an uneasy feeling. Glad to hear some downloads of 6.4 are working. However my R10 still is stuck on 6.3 even after forced call in's twice a day. More disturbing is during the call in, it blasts by the "receiving info" without a hint of anything downloading and nothing "loads". Still waiting on engineering help as promised by the Conflict Resolution Specialist at DTV.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

wishbone4401 said:


> Now that my receiver has had a chance to download part of the guide, it appears all the season passes will have to be re-entered. The to do list and season pass lists look normal but they are not finding the programs to record. At least the season passes can be re-entered and deleted one at a time without having to work from a written list, screen photographs or memory.


It seems one of the changes in 6.4a was how the local chanel number remapping is handled (your locals are actually delivered on high channel numbers, and then the software remaps them down to the local numbers). As a result, the mapping table needs to be rebuilt, which is what the "Clear program infomation..." does. As a result, once the new map is in place, all your season passes need to be recreated so they will use it. This is also why some channels, prior to the rebuild, are black screens - the "map" points to an invalid program ID.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

It's been a week now and ONLY 2 of my 5 Tivos have lost the locals... not sure why I haven't lost the other 3 units but hey I'm not going to rock the boat on those 3 as it could be any day now, sigh........

Anyway, I've changed 1 of the 2 Tivos so it now connects via the "network" to DTV and have verified that it can. I've initiated the "Connect to the DVR service now" multiple times and it goes through the processes but nothing downloads. 

I've verified that the only SW is my old 6.2a. TWP also confirms it. Any idea when I might expect to get the download?

P.S. As my signature indicates I'm MRV'ed.


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

Have you changed your bootp parameters to disable software installs? Usually those who have hacked their TiVos do this.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

sbl said:


> Have you changed your bootp parameters to disable software installs? Usually those who have hacked their TiVos do this.


I don't know what file you're referring to.... I read the rc....author file but I didn't see anything there.

So...I've gone the route of wget from dvrupgr... to get 6.4a;

TivoWebPlus
V2.1.B3
[192.168.1.59]
UI More System Logs Restart HackMan NPL-Q FileUtilities Info Folderize
Directory listing of /SwSystem
NAME	TYPE	ID	DATE TIME	SIZE
6.2a-01-2-301	tyDb	4808	03/07/07 11:28 724
6.4a-01-2-101	tyDb	6037402	05/17/12 10:37 780
ACTIVE	tyDb	4808	03/07/07 11:28 724

So Thanks for your response, I will install asap after transferring the final recordings


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Sunner73 said:


> I've don't know what file you're referring to.... I read the rc....author file but I didn't see anything there.
> 
> So...I've gone the route of wget from dvrupgr... to get 6.4a;


If you followed any of the popular hacking guides, or used a packaged script, you probably ran a command that set a flag instructing the TiVo to not install any upgrades. Basically, the upgrade process installs the new software on an alternate boot partition and then switches that partition to be the primary. The program used to set the boot partition and parameters is bootp. This command is run only once, while the drive is being hacked, so it doesn't appear in the init file.

Just remember that MRV will be disabled in 6.4a until you rerun superpatch.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Titan25 said:


> If you followed any of the popular hacking guides, or used a packaged script, you probably ran a command that set a flag instructing the TiVo to not install any upgrades. Basically, the upgrade process installs the new software on an alternate boot partition and then switches that partition to be the primary. The program used to set the boot partition and parameters is bootp. This command is run only once, while the drive is being hacked, so it doesn't appear in the init file.
> 
> Just remember that MRV will be disabled in 6.4a until you rerun superpatch.


Memory.... if you don't use it you lose it..... it's been 4 yrs since I've had to do anything to the 5 units.... lucky I guess. It's just a matter of time before they will start failing. So I'm going to order my drives then swap them out for the newer ones.

Thanks for the kick start.....


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Titan25 said:


> Just remember that MRV will be disabled in 6.4a until you rerun superpatch.


 I was under the impression that MRV was not possible even with superpatch..... has that changed?


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I have not tried it myself, since I only have one TiVo left active, but lots of people have had MRV on 6.4 for years.

Edit: It should be said that you can get the functionality on 6.4a, but it is with add on software, not from the "Now Playing" list.


----------



## Sunner73 (Feb 29, 2012)

Titan25 said:


> I have not tried it myself, since I only have one TiVo left active, but lots of people have had MRV on 6.4 for years.
> 
> Edit: It should be said that you can get the functionality on 6.4a, but it is with add on software, not from the "Now Playing" list.


That seems to be what I have been noticing while reading many threads @ different sites.

Because I'm not interested in downloading shows (to computer) or things like that ALL I was hoping was to have a similar process of sharing shows.... my mother (80 now) has one and we all want to be able to simply do a transfer for one DTivo to another.

I do enjoy TWP and some of the other utilities but that's just me, as I'm the only computer person in this house.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

I am pessimistic that DTV/TIVO will ever fix the problem of the missing local channels. Jump back to 2008/2009 - my phone was permanently connected & calling in successfully when the 6.4 software came available & it didn't upgrade then. Also in this time frame the daily telephone call stopped being able to connect not only for me but most if not all Tivos. There are threads one can search if interested re this on DBS Talk & Tivo community. DTV could not or couldn't be bothered to apparently fix this daily connect in 2008/2009 so I disconnected the phone. Jump to the present: 2012: DTV upgrades something in their system & people with Standard definition Tivos lose local channels. DTV has now 'miraculously' fixed the phone 'call in' connect problem & I have been able to connect every day for the last 7 weeks but have not received the 6.4 software upgrade. Could DTV/TIVO fix this problem? - I have no doubt if it was system wide affecting thousands of customers it would be fixed by now.
My receiver/TV details are:
·	Tivo model number - SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R
·	Tivo current software version - 6.3e - 01-2-381
·	Tivo Service Number - 381-0000-EO5D-BF78
·	My Tivo does NOT have any "modifications" to its original software 
·	TV brand & model number? SONY - KV-32XBR48
·	My Tivo is connected to my TV via - COAX



hrsala said:


> Starting to get an uneasy feeling. Glad to hear some downloads of 6.4 are working. However my R10 still is stuck on 6.3 even after forced call in's twice a day. More disturbing is during the call in, it blasts by the "receiving info" without a hint of anything downloading and nothing "loads". Still waiting on engineering help as promised by the Conflict Resolution Specialist at DTV.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kencrane said:


> I am pessimistic that DTV/TIVO will ever fix the problem of the missing local channels. Jump back to 2008/2009 - my phone was permanently connected & calling in successfully when the 6.4 software came available & it didn't upgrade then. Also in this time frame the daily telephone call stopped being able to connect not only for me but most if not all Tivos. There are threads one can search if interested re this on DBS Talk & Tivo community. DTV could not or couldn't be bothered to apparently fix this daily connect in 2008/2009 so I disconnected the phone. Jump to the present: 2012: DTV upgrades something in their system & people with Standard definition Tivos lose local channels. DTV has now 'miraculously' fixed the phone 'call in' connect problem & I have been able to connect every day for the last 7 weeks but have not received the 6.4 software upgrade. Could DTV/TIVO fix this problem? - I have no doubt if it was system wide affecting thousands of customers it would be fixed by now.
> My receiver/TV details are:
> ·	Tivo model number - SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R
> ·	Tivo current software version - 6.3e - 01-2-381
> ...


If 6.4a is not placed on second boot partition (could you check if it there ?) then you've no luck - DTV did stop spooling it last year.

For reference - in gct's channel's tables you can find special (TiVo dedicated) network [40962] where listed TiVo FW spool's location for SD and HD models.
I recall it was at 101W tp27 PIDs: 3f1, 3f2, 3f3, 3f4.
Found it:


Name	Number	Net	TP	PID Description
TIVOS	102	40962	27	03F3 TiVo Software Download Channel.
TIVOSHD	103	40962	27	03F4 TiVo HD Software Download Channel.
TIVOR	100	40962	27	03F2 TiVo Test Channel.
TIVOD	101	40962	27	03F2 TiVo Test Channel.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> If 6.4a is not placed on second boot partition (could you check if it there ?) then you've no luck - DTV did stop spooling it last year.
> 
> For reference - in gct's channel's tables you can find special (TiVo dedicated) network [40962] where listed TiVo FW spool's location for SD and HD models.
> I recall it was at 101W tp27 PIDs: 3f1, 3f2, 3f3, 3f4.
> ...


You won't find it on any satellite transponders. The v6.4a update is supposed to be downloading via phone line. But it's still not working for most folks. DirecTV says that Tivo is working on the problem using information that some of you have provided.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

litzdog911 said:


> *You won't find it on any satellite transponders*. The v6.4a update is supposed to be downloading via phone line. But it's still not working for most folks. DirecTV says that Tivo is working on the problem using information that some of you have provided.


1) I've seen it and had logs, plus I just did show you system info what you quoted;
2) do you know total size of these slices ?
3) it would take years to DL it via phone line.

Forget the statement "_The v6.4a update is supposed to be downloading via phone line_" as huge mistake, if you really want to bring something valuable here.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

> Forget the statement "The v6.4a update is supposed to be downloading via phone line" as huge mistake, if you really want to bring something valuable here


Why? Litzdog is very knowlegable and in line with things that are happening....he usually knows whats going on and has helped several people resolve this issue...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I'm not against his generosity to help; it just unfortunate for him to pass someone's words what have no meaning.


----------



## RobertE (Jun 10, 2006)

P Smith said:


> I'm not against his generosity to help; it just unfortunate for him to pass someone's words what have no meaning.


Software/firmware for any of the legacy DTivos hasn't been streamed via sat in quite some time. So Litzdog is correct.


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

Actually Litz has helped several people get this issue resolved...go back and follow his instructions he posted


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

OK, more info. TiVo had apparently said that the update would be downloaded via the phone line, seemed unbelieveable at the time and now they are changing their mind. It will be downloaded the same way it always was, a phone call to set it up and then via the satellite stream. The current message from TiVo (via DirecTV) is that they have found the problem and are cleaning up their database so people should be able to download "soon". Whatever "soon" means in TiVospeak....


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

At 7pm PDT, 101W tp27 doesn't have any TiVo FW PID active.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

I suspect a lot of the confusion regarding how 6.4 is delivered comes from imprecise use of the word "upgrade." The components of the update (a.k.a. "the slices") are delivered via satellite download. However, unless you have access to the internal database of the TiVo software there is no way for you to known they are in place. Once they are, then a phone call is required to invoke a script that installs the new software onto the current alternate boot partition, swaps the boot partitions in the boot configuration, and then schedules a restart (which when the "upgrade" actually happens). It is the second part of this two stage process that has been problematic for many, since the DirecTIVos were failing to negotiate a connection to the TiVo servers. So again, unless you had access to the Linux command prompt on the TiVo, the fact that the software may be on your drive is irrelevant since you couldn't do anything with it.

Bottom line, the software code downloads via satellite, but the install process is executed during a phone call. Which is the "upgrade" - the download or the install? Most users would, I suspect, answer the install. So the "upgrade" does happen during the call, just using software downloaded via satellite.

This is further complicated by some users apparently not getting the satelliete download, for whatever reason, without which a phone call will do no good.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> the fact that the software may be on your drive is irrelevant since you couldn't do anything with it.


I think you use a word "irrelevant" incorrectly.
Actually in opposite meaning.

It's relevant and pertinent. As a phone connection to activate those script and use the slices.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

In the lead up to the words you quote, I established that I was talking about someone who could not get a successful phone connection and had no Linux command prompt access.

I have been unable to get a phone connection, but I had telnet and FTP access to my TiVo so I was able to launch the upgrade by hand.


----------



## Dhoops (May 30, 2012)

Can anyone verify if the 6.4a slices are currently in the stream? As experienced by others my daily downloads ceased on 5/2 and have resumed on 6/2. However, it had been 1700 days since my R10 had been in the garage and been allowed to make a daily call. Roughly the 2nd week of May I lost my locals, so I brought it in and allowed it to call. Evidently 6.3e was sitting on my drive waiting and that update did happen. Now, I just need 6.4a to get locals back and while I've forced about a hundred daily calls in the last three weeks as yet nothing. Thanks in advance... (and thanks for being here, I've learned most of what I know about what's happened and why reading threads here in the last three weeks)


----------



## Dhoops (May 30, 2012)

As per Litzdog's instruction...

R10
Mfg 100
Series2
IRD Model * * * * * * *R52180
IRD Receiver ID * * * 0003-6033-8834
Software Version * 6.3e-01-2-521
Service # * * * * 521-0001-9104-7B4D
IR Controller Version: TIVO!
Service Map * *22:TIVOPVR SpigotMap

Unsure if you need all the above and I didn't include the serial number but can if desired. 
Connected to a Philips 27PT643R37A tv via s-video. No modifications whatsoever.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Dhoops said:


> Can anyone verify if the 6.4a slices are currently in the stream? As experienced by others my daily downloads ceased on 5/2 and have resumed on 6/2. However, it had been 1700 days since my R10 had been in the garage and been allowed to make a daily call. Roughly the 2nd week of May I lost my locals, so I brought it in and allowed it to call. Evidently 6.3e was sitting on my drive waiting and that update did happen. Now, I just need 6.4a to get locals back and while I've forced about a hundred daily calls in the last three weeks as yet nothing. Thanks in advance... (and thanks for being here, I've learned most of what I know about what's happened and why reading threads here in the last three weeks)


At least now it's spooling: 101W tp27 PID:3f2]
...
[3320] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000004/000003AA
...
[3320] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00000004/000003BE
...


----------



## Dhoops (May 30, 2012)

Good to know, at least it is there. Thank you! Hopefully I'm getting it and things will be back to normal soon. I suppose there's nothing I can do to speed it up...


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Some stats of the spool - 101W, tp27, PID 0x03f2 at 100 Kbps:
last/total sections (in hex):
[3484] 03F2: TiVo Segment/Section=00001412/00001657 -> 5719 decimal
full cycle took ~32 mins (measured from 12:11:40pm to 12:43:29pm) 
A size I would estimate as ~ 30 MB : 4KB per segment (max) x 5719.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

My *SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R* was automatically updated to 6.4a by a software download at 2:00am this morning Sunday June 17th. All network & local PBS channels are back & working with the exception of NBC - ch 4 in my local Los Angeles market.

*litzdog911* - Many, many thanks for your help which is very much appreciated. I am sure I would never have received the 6.4a update without your help - thanks again.

On Saturday morning, June 16th on checking my system information I found the message 'pending restart'. Since I would be watching the 2012 Euro Soccer Championship & US Open Golf for most of the day I didn't want to force a restart. I also didn't want to force a restart today, Sunday, June 17th for the same reasons.

On Saturday evening I thought I would try & force a call to shift the next scheduled call and avoid any possibility of an automatic restart over the weekend that would interrupt my viewing but received an onscreen message saying 'this feature was not available until after a software service download @ 2:00am'. I did nothing further & this morning, Sunday June 17th my system had automatically updated to 6.4a & all the missing network & local channels were back & working with the exception of NBC - my local Los Angeles Ch 4 that is still a blank screen although it is in the guide. Because I receive & can view the NBC west coast network feed on Ch 393 I will not either be clearing my to do list & program guide and/or restart/reset my system as my current to do & season pass lists are all there & have recorded & are currently recording properly. I had removed all the season passes & to do list programming that required any of the missing channels prior to the software upgrade. I added them back today after the update.

If I have any further problems as a result of the 6.4 update I will for back with an update.

I wish everyone good luck in receiving the 6.4a update soon & again would like to thank *litzdog911* for his help


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

kencrane said:


> My *SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R* was automatically updated to 6.4a by a software download at 2:00am this morning Sunday June 17th. All network & local PBS channels are back & working with the exception of NBC - ch 4 in my local Los Angeles market.
> 
> *litzdog911* - Many, many thanks for your help which is very much appreciated. I am sure I would never have received the 6.4a update without your help - thanks again.
> 
> ...


Any hint how litzdog911 did help you?
I recall his umm incorrect statement:


litzdog911 said:


> You won't find it on any satellite transponders. The v6.4a update is supposed to be downloading via phone line.


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Any hint how litzdog911 did help you?
> I recall his umm incorrect statement:


By contacting his contacts at Directv with my Tivo info who in turn liaised with their contacts at Tivo who, at least for me, have fixed the problem with the 6.4a download.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

> have fixed the problem with the 6.4a download


Can you give more details how exactly it was fixed ? If it could help other owners who can't get the latest 6.4a, why not share ?


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

P Smith said:


> Can you give more details how exactly it was fixed ? If it could help other owners who can't get the latest 6.4a, why not share ?


see post #32


----------



## kencrane (Nov 19, 2010)

P Smith said:


> Can you give more details how exactly it was fixed ? If it could help other owners who can't get the latest 6.4a, why not share ?


I gave the following details re my Tivo to *litzdog 911* which he passed on to his contacts at Directv the end result being as fully described in my post # 84

My receiver/TV details were:
· Tivo model number - *SAMSUNG SIR-S4080R*
· Tivo current software version - *6.3e - 01-2-381* - *since updated to 6.4a - see post # 84 above*
· Tivo Service Number - *381-0000-EO5D-BF78*
· My Tivo does NOT have any "modifications" to its original software
· TV brand & model number? SONY - KV-32XBR48
· My Tivo is connected to my TV via - COAX

For even more information see:

Directv forum thread - http://forums.directv.com/pe/action/forums/displaythread?rootPostID=11061872 and

Tivo Community forum thread - http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=485486&page=15

Thanks again *litzdog* - very much appreciated.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

wahooq said:


> see post #32


Good Lord!

Each one must give out all the info to DTV and wait personal kick - is that you mean help other TiVo-users ?

When the 6.4a slices are spooling with 25 mins interval 24/7 ? Perhaps you still 'knowing' the slices coming from phone line. Duh!


----------



## wahooq (Oct 19, 2011)

geez just answering your question


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

TiVo has to authorize the receiver to be installed just because the slices on are on the drives, and most of them have the slices, doesn't mean anything until the daily call gets the authorization and instructions to run the update.

So it can spool until the end of time 24/7 on the stream but never update in some cases.


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

P Smith said:


> Good Lord!
> 
> Each one must give out all the info to DTV and wait personal kick - is that you mean help other TiVo-users ?
> 
> When the 6.4a slices are spooling with 25 mins interval 24/7 ? Perhaps you still 'knowing' the slices coming from phone line. Duh!


No, not everyone. Most Tivo's updated themselves just fine. But a few didn't. So they asked me to pass along the information that you've seen a few folks post here. A general fix is supposedly coming very soon from Tivo.


----------



## Mzakos1 (Jul 22, 2007)

So I'm one of the people who haven't gotten the update. I'm on 6.3e and have been forcing calls every day, and it's been making successful calls on its own as well. Still no update or signs of it. I called Dtv today and they are telling me that they are working on the issue But no eta and to also give TiVo a call. I haven't done that yet as I don't think it will help as TiVo will probably tell me to call Dtv... Any more info? Any help is appreciated.i can post my system info if you think it will help.

Thanks,
Mike


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

If we (someone ?) would find a trick to check if 6.4a successfully downloaded to our drives ... I mean all slices and all are valid. For normal (not tampered) THR22 ...


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mzakos1 said:


> So I'm one of the people who haven't gotten the update. I'm on 6.3e and have been forcing calls every day, and it's been making successful calls on its own as well. Still no update or signs of it. I called Dtv today and they are telling me that they are working on the issue But no eta and to also give TiVo a call. I haven't done that yet as I don't think it will help as TiVo will probably tell me to call Dtv... Any more info? Any help is appreciated.i can post my system info if you think it will help.
> 
> Thanks,
> Mike


See post #89 above and provide me with your Tivo information. I'll pass it along to my DirecTV contacts to relay to Tivo. There are some things they can manually do until the broader problem is solved.


----------



## Mzakos1 (Jul 22, 2007)

litzdog911 said:


> See post #89 above and provide me with your Tivo information. I'll pass it along to my DirecTV contacts to relay to Tivo. There are some things they can manually do until the broader problem is solved.


Here's my info
Under model number it just says r10 on the sticker on the back of the unit?
Manufacturer brand: 100
Platform: series 2
Ird model: r52180
Ird serial number: 53b06c4c
Ird receiver Id: 0003-1864-6411
Software version: 6.3e-01-2-521
Access card id: do you need this?
Service number: 521-0001-90B0-6c4c
DVR service level P:-
Dial in configuration code: 000,TFA=1
Service map version: 22: TiVopvr spigotmap

Hooked up to a scepter TV with RCA composite cables.
Please let me know if you need anything else.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

P Smith said:


> If we (someone ?) would find a trick to check if 6.4a successfully downloaded to our drives ... I mean all slices and all are valid. *For normal (not tampered) THR22* ...


We're not talking about the THR22. This issue applies only to the older, standard definition, DirecTV DVRs with TiVo, like the DirecTV R10, Hughes HDVR2, Samsung SIR-4080 and other similar models.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Oh, OK. Delete the model from my question.


----------



## Mzakos1 (Jul 22, 2007)

Litzdog, 

I don't know if you had anything to do with it, but I'm on 6.4 today and all locals work. If you did anything, thanks! If you didn't have anything to do with it, thanks for all the info and guidance.

Mike


----------



## litzdog911 (Jun 23, 2004)

Mzakos1 said:


> Litzdog,
> 
> I don't know if you had anything to do with it, but I'm on 6.4 today and all locals work. If you did anything, thanks! If you didn't have anything to do with it, thanks for all the info and guidance.
> 
> Mike


Great to hear. Enjoy!


----------



## ymaps007 (Jun 30, 2012)

litzdog911 said:


> OK ... finally some news from our DirecTV contacts. Hopefully this gets things moving in a positive direction. v6.4a software IS available via Tivo phone calls, so your boxes SHOULD be updating. DirecTV has requested that you provide the following information here to help them work with Tivo to troubleshoot why you're not getting the v6.4a update.
> 
> 
> Your Tivo model number?
> ...



Your Tivo model number *DVR40*? 
What Tivo software version do you currently have? *6.3e-01-2-121*
Your Tivo Service Number (TSN)? .... Should be in the system information display. *321-0001-302A-DF64*
Does your Tivo have any "modifications" to its original software? *No Mods, all stock*
TV brand & model number? *TCL 32" LCD*
How is your Tivo connected to your TV *RCA connections*?
If you have an HR10-250 HD Tivo, what video output resolution(s) are you using? *n/a*


----------



## stevecon (Sep 6, 2006)

I've just completed reading this thread with the hopes of learning why (and correcting) my 5 DirecTivos lost local stations. I ran a script of them *years* ago (I believe it was called "zipper") to enable MRV, etc. 

I have forced calls on several of them, on different phone lines, different dialer options, with different phone cords; but none ever complete. I get "failed negotiating", "line busy", etc. type messages when calling in. I get the same results with different dial in numbers - even when I choose the (800) number.

I see that I need to toggle (or remove?) the "upgradesoftware=false" switch in order to trigger the upgrade when the call is made - but I fear that even with the setting changed - I will still not be able to complete the call; just as before. I'm not even really interested in hacking the Tivo any longer if version 6.4x is unable to deliver MRV or streaming from a PC for me. 

Any thoughts would be appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

6.4 cannot do MRV, but it can do extraction and insertion and "MovieLoader" works. You may want to see if the 6.4 slices are in your box's MFS database. If so, you could manually do the upgrade or buy the "Slicer" program to do it.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

sbl said:


> 6.4 cannot do MRV, but it can do extraction and insertion and "MovieLoader" works. *You may want to see if the 6.4 slices are in your box's MFS database*. If so, you could manually do the upgrade or buy the "Slicer" program to do it.


Would you provide details how to ?


----------



## sbl (Jul 21, 2007)

As I no longer have an appropriate system active, I have to go from memory. This requires that you have previously "hacked" your box to provide Telnet access and have TiVoWebPlus installed. Open TiVoWebPlus and select the option that lets you look at the MFS database. Find the entry for SwSystem. You should see a bunch of entries there with TiVo version numbers and the three-digit TSN prefix for various boxes. Do you see a 6.4 entry there that matches your TSN prefix? If so, you have the slices.

Then you would generally follow the instructions here , though you'd need to make changes for the different version. Elsewhere in that forum are instructions for patching the TiVo software to disable encryption, etc. I don't think the "add63" script mentioned in step 1 of that page will be helpful.

If you run into trouble here, I can't help you. I can only tell you that I have successfully followed this process at least half a dozen times over the years.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I have regular box, no hacks on it ...


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

Are you trying to get 6.4 active on your TiVo or are you just wanting to see if the slices are there?


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

Just to see if TiVo's drive has all the slices and its version, not what is running.


----------



## Shades228 (Mar 18, 2008)

P Smith said:


> Just to see if TiVo's drive has all the slices and its version, not what is running.


My bet is that 6.4 slices are on all of the TiVo's by now but the ones not on it are due to something else. Without hacking it you may be able to pull the drive and then take a look on a linux box.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I did pull it, not sure if Linux/Ubuntu could mount the"MFS" type of partitions.


----------



## cricketrulez (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi,

I have a HDVR2 Zippered and networked on 6.2. I lost my locals and was told to upgrade to 6.4a.

I got the slices from Lou (tivoupgrade on tivocimmunity)

I bought the slicer from DVRupgrade.

However when I try to install I get the following error message
*
MJTIVO1-bash# ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151
Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!*

If you are able, could you please help me with this!

thanks


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

Did you check to see if the slices were downloaded? They come via satellite so I would be very surprised if they were not there already. I'm pretty sure the Slicer works from the TiVo database, so just copying the slices onto the drive may not work.


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

stevecon said:


> I've just completed reading this thread with the hopes of learning why (and correcting) my 5 DirecTivos lost local stations. I ran a script of them *years* ago (I believe it was called "zipper") to enable MRV, etc.
> 
> I have forced calls on several of them, on different phone lines, different dialer options, with different phone cords; but none ever complete. I get "failed negotiating", "line busy", etc. type messages when calling in. I get the same results with different dial in numbers - even when I choose the (800) number.
> 
> ...


The zipper did not disable dial in, but PTVNet did. I don't recall the exact mechanism they used, but the result was that the TiVo modem would connect, but fail during negotiation.

It might be easier to just buy a 6.4 clean image from DVR Upgrade. It's $39.99 for a download.


----------



## cricketrulez (Jul 18, 2012)

Titan25 said:


> Did you check to see if the slices were downloaded? They come via satellite so I would be very surprised if they were not there already. I'm pretty sure the Slicer works from the TiVo database, so just copying the slices onto the drive may not work.


Yes, I got the slices from from "lou" at Tivo community forum. It was directly downloaded to my tivo via telnet.

I forgot to mention that I unzipped the slicer on my ubuntu box and then uploaded it to my tivo. Could this the problem?

Thanks for your help


----------



## Diana C (Mar 30, 2007)

cricketrulez said:


> Yes, I got the slices from from "lou" at Tivo community forum. It was directly downloaded to my tivo via telnet.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I unzipped the slicer on my ubuntu box and then uploaded it to my tivo. Could this the problem?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Could be...I don't know enough about the Slicer to be sure. I know DVRUpgrade (Lou Jacob) hasn't been supporting the software products for quite some time. The way the Slicer was meant to be used was to install software slices that had been downloaded to the Tivo normally but, for whatever reason, were not installed automatically (usually because the box was hacked and upgrades were disabled).


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

The error message could be caused by a conflict in the two sets of slices existing on the drive. It would be best to have someone clean it up.

I draw your attention to this thread --- www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=143761&page=2

Many people back in 2008 had all the slices, but the Tivo operated dialup servers were not working during the service call to detect the 6.4a slices and set then to install pending startup (set a flag). A user named boatlover posted that if one calls the Pittsburg Tivo server --- 1-412-471-1103, everything worked. It also worked for me, after trying for 2 frustrating months calling five different local tivo servers.

It is possible that the Tivo servers still are not functioning correctly, and that could be the cause of your initial trouble; however, there may be more issues now.

Maybe try calling the Pittsburg number.


----------



## beanpoppa (Aug 23, 2008)

Does anyone know if the slices are still in the satellite stream? The drive went on the DTivo in my mother-in-law's room. She had been running a hacked 6.2a version that I built years ago (MRV, etc). Well, she no longer needs all the hacked features since it's the only Tivo left in the house. I restored an old 6.2 unhacked image to it, and got it set up. We have Vonage, so I'm unable to dial in to complete the initial activation call. I can bring it over to my parent's house and try dialing in from their landline, but I want to make sure that it can get the slices from the stream first. (and how long should I let it run to download the slices via satellite?)

Thanks


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

I saw them in stream a few days ago - 101W tp27 PID 3f0 or 3f1


----------



## cricketrulez (Jul 18, 2012)

volkl said:


> The error message could be caused by a conflict in the two sets of slices existing on the drive. It would be best to have someone clean it up.
> 
> I draw your attention to this thread ---
> 
> ...


Volkl,

Are you referring to my error (posted below) message?

thanks

*MJTIVO1-bash# ./slicer 6.4a-01-2-151
Inconsistency detected by ld.so: dynamic-link.h: 62: elf_get_dynamic_info: Assertion `! "bad dynamic tag"' failed!*


----------



## volkl (Jun 17, 2007)

Yes.


----------



## cricketrulez (Jul 18, 2012)

yup, I had to move it as a binary first. That solved the problem.

Locals are back!



cricketrulez said:


> Yes, I got the slices from from "lou" at Tivo community forum. It was directly downloaded to my tivo via telnet.
> 
> I forgot to mention that I unzipped the slicer on my ubuntu box and then uploaded it to my tivo. Could this the problem?
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------

